# Silent Splitting



## lumbering on (Apr 10, 2013)

Splitting in the Suburbs

It seems my new after work exercise routine of splitting wood for an hour or so may be a bit loud and annoying for the neighbors.  (don't ask, it's new york). Wanting to make nice I have stopped the steel on steel wedges, but even the mauls on wood are loud.

I'm going to buy some new toys, but must choose wisely.

I know the Fiskars splitting axe is a miracle worker, but any sense on whether its _quieter_ than the average maul?

Also anyone have experience with the superplastic sledgehammers like the Halders Simplex or the Fiskars Safety Wedge with a superplastic cap?

These are both expensive $50 for the wedge, $200 for the sledge, but willing to do so if they really are quieter so I can keep splitting at night.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 10, 2013)

The Monster Maul might be a little less loud...didn't really pay much attention. Mine is 12 lbs. and I wouldn't want it any heavier...but I'm an old man.   It will plow through some tougher wood that you would otherwise need a wedge for, or at least repeated whacks with an 8 lb. maul. Seems like the plastic would emit an equally sharp, if different, sound that metal.
Is it only one neighbor that's offended? Maybe you could put up some kind of sound-deflecting screen in that direction.


----------



## Mr A (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't like having to make nice, I have to do it to in California(be nice) with no burn days, and just about anything else. My stacks could be considered a "junk" pile! Top down fires, burning seasoned wood eliminates smoke with a good wood burner.
I could be ordered to get rid of my wood, someone could complain it is a junk pile! Forced to use public utilities! I threw out my electric heat pump furnace. I get a "sole source of heat waiver"


----------



## nate379 (Apr 10, 2013)

Build a splitter with a straight piped Detroit diesel 8v92.  Run it at governed speed.

I guarantee after a few hours of running that they won't complain about a guy splitting wood with an ax!

I try not to be the a-hole waking everyone up making noise but if it's between 6AM and 11PM I'm making all the noise I want.


----------



## rkshed (Apr 10, 2013)

UGH!
Invite them over this winter when its -3 outside and the electricity is out but you are nice and toasty because of all that evil wood you were splitting. But if they decide to run a generator, lay into them!
Good luck though, nothing beats a big ole steel sledge and wedge.


----------



## NortheastAl (Apr 10, 2013)

I know about the living in New York part of what you are saying, but I don't think there is a quiet way to split wood, other than those manual two handle hydraulic splitters. You will be splitting right through until fall with one of those, though. Slowest method possible. An electric splitter is still noisy, but it is considerable less than a gas operated on, and you can do it in a shed or garage if need be. 

Maybe you can discuss with your closest neighbors the necessity of having to split the wood now, and that you can only do it at night. If you tell them this won't go on forever, they may be sympathetic and not mind you doing this for a while. 

Good luck. New York is a special place when it comes to a lot of things.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 10, 2013)

Electric splitter, if you need to work late?


nate379 said:


> if it's between 6AM and 11PM I'm making all the noise I want.


I'm guessing you've never worked second or third shift.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 10, 2013)

This gets fired up every couple weeks or so.... Not before 8AM however.I live in town & never get any complaints.


----------



## lukem (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are going to drop $250 on something quiet, I'd drop it on an electric splitter.


----------



## schlot (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Splitting in the Suburbs
> 
> It seems my new after work exercise routine of splitting wood for an hour or so may be a bit loud and annoying for the neighbors. (don't ask, it's new york). Wanting to make nice I have stopped the steel on steel wedges, but even the mauls on wood are loud.
> 
> ...


 
It's sad when hard work is frowned upon isn't it? Perhaps our society has got a little too comfortable?


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 10, 2013)

Like others have said....Electric Splitter.....in the garage if you have that option....they won't hear a thing. In my hood, I never fire any machine up till 10am.....12 noon on a Sunday.....never on a Holiday where guest will be invited, Easter for example.....otherwise I use what I need, when I need.


----------



## lukem (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm glad I don't have to worry about OPE and neighbors.


----------



## Josh Hufford (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm big on being kind to your neighbors, and I expect the same in return and don't tolerate anything less. However, as long as your doing it at a reasonable time, and your not bothering someone with unusual circumstances such as a day sleeper, I would have to kindly say, get over it. That is just ridiculous. I could never live in New York or any other place that tries to micro manage every thing.


----------



## Applesister (Apr 10, 2013)

I dont know that axe splitting is noisier than running a gas splitter. Its too bad that you have to worry about neighbors on top of the chore of wood collecting. They complain about the noise, they will certainly complain about woodpiles. I would put your house between them and where you work, as a sound break. 
But I think you will need to tell them its no different than screaming kids and lawnmowers and weed whackers and dogs barking.
If you buy a splitter you can split large piles at once. I wait till I get about 2 cords and then I split for about 2 days.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 10, 2013)

There is actually a village ordinance restricting yard work after 5 pm!  Had a nice chat with the constable the other day. 
I actually enjoy the splitting, and it's the first real exercise I've done in years, and I'd like to keep doing it almost daily and build the wood hoard.
Maybe because I'm still young and foolish, I'd rather not go to an electric splitter just yet. 

Hoping someone has actually used the superplastic/thermoplastic tools, and wondering if it is a softer thud.
Or does the fiskar's axe reduce the effort on the big 3 foot rounds.


----------



## lukem (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> There is actually a village ordinance restricting yard work after 5 pm!


 
No offense, but that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard of.  I would tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 10, 2013)

Your neighboors can't handle an hour of the 'pop' of a maul hitting wood and you can't do yard work after 5pm? I'd move.

or- play music loud enough to cover the
popping' , unless the collective you live in has a rule against that.

BTW- handle type won't effect the sound


----------



## Applesister (Apr 10, 2013)

I would buy the plastic maul and wedge, then, and keep splitting. I dont think you can get arrested for splitting wood. Wood splitting seems like it would be grandfathered in. 
I understand you are into the swing of it...so just keep doing it.
Tell the neighbors your taxes went up, the government sequestured your pay 20% so you are forced to heat with wood.


----------



## Nocattom (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel your pain. My wife and I went out to dinner with our neighbors last week and they shared there disdain of my wood-oholism. They even shared a funny song they sing about me. Nice

Get urrr wood on !


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 10, 2013)

The ordinance is actually directed at landscaping services with the lawn mowers/leaf blowers etc. And there is an exemption for homeowners doing their own work (occasionally).  And nobody complained for the last 5 months.

But now that its spring and the windows are open, and when they saw the new truckload of wood get delivered and realized this is not going to go away... its the day after day repetition that is getting to them.  Which I understand.  But this is the first hobby that's saved me money and improved my health!  I'd like to keep it going.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Maybe because I'm still young and foolish, I'd rather not go to an electric splitter just yet.


 
Save your body now while it's still good.

Electric splitter is going to be the quietest _practical_ method of splitting. There are human powered hydraulic splitters but they are way too slow to be practical for anyone splitting a significant quantity of wood. Use the electric for whatever will fit on it and split the big 'uns by hand when the noise restrictions are not in effect.

What times are you splitting at? Is after work late at night?

Or how about one of these? 

I have one @ work and it's very persuasive.


----------



## curtis (Apr 10, 2013)

You have got to be kidding me! I thought for sure when I opended this thread you were going to ask how to quite down a gas engine on your splitter. But for someone to complain about you manualy splitting wood! Its hearing things like this that make me grateful to live in the country. I would do what nate said about the detroit diesel and that will make them appreciate the manual splittling.


----------



## Jags (Apr 10, 2013)

I could possibly see the "ping, ping, ping" of steel on steel getting on somebody's nerves, but the swift "snap" of a splitting maul??  That isn't any louder than a flag flapping in the wind.  Try a maul and see if the neighbors are satisfied.  If nothing else - it shows them that you are trying to be considerate, and that might just buy you a little sympathy.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes I have.  Worked first shift 11pm- 7am for many years.  As well as 3rd shift 3pm-11pm.
I never expected people to be quiet because I worked odd hours.



Woody Stover said:


> Electric splitter, if you need to work late?
> I'm guessing you've never worked second or third shift.


----------



## Shane N (Apr 10, 2013)

As Jags said, go get a maul/fiskars/monster maul. That is mostly just a thud and a crack when the wood splits. High pitched noises travel farther (sledge on wedge).


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll throw another recommendation for switching to a maul. A sledge on wedge is a piercing sound, and while I think the whole situation is ridiculous, that does definitely travel farther than the swish of a maul thru wood. Unfortunately, a maul is usually not the best way to tackle real big stuff, so you'll be saving your larger rounds until the weekend, when you can go back to wedge and sledge.

I'll point out also that, technically, you're not doing "yard work".  Splitting wood for heat has nothing to do with maintaining your yard.  So, if the ordinance is written with respect to mowing, trimming, and general yard work, it does not apply.


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> does the fiskar's axe reduce the effort on the big 3 foot rounds.


The Fiskars is pretty quiet, slides through the wood easily, but IMO it really doesn't have the @ss to tackle big rounds except for working you way around the edges. But on a 36" round, you are going to be chipping off the edges with just about _any_ maul. Go ahead and get the Fiskars, too. Nice to have a lot of tools at your disposal...


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not able to split wood in your own yard after 5? Ridiculous. Id tell them to go pound sand like the others have said. And yes, Ive worked lots of shift work. I never expected somebody to change to fit my patterns.

I'll lend you my gas splitter, it's good and loud.. Then they'll think that metal on metal of a sledge on wedge is as quiet as a duck's fart

But, Im really interested in those Halder tools! They look REAL nice. Ive seen similar mallets ( Garland, made in Maine, http://www.garlandmfg.com/mallets/products.html) but these Halder's look nicer. Wonder If they are available up here.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Splitting in the Suburbs
> 
> It seems my new after work exercise routine of splitting wood for an hour or so may be a bit loud and annoying for the neighbors. (don't ask, it's new york). Wanting to make nice I have stopped the steel on steel wedges, but even the mauls on wood are loud.
> 
> ...


 
You have to be kidding ? 
   Where are you splitting, on the 3rd floor of an apartment complex/condo ?  LOL 
 Garbage truck to noisy for me,  stop garbage collection!  
Eat more bean soup!


----------



## lukem (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you considered a drill and blackpowder?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 10, 2013)

This is difficult for me to understand. After all, don't people mow their grass? Don't vehicles make noise. I certainly would not complain about a neighbor splitting wood and I never thought it was loud either. If it were me, I'd split as I wanted except to be respectful in early morning or late night.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree that the sound of hammer on steel wedge could be horrible after a while. Get a good splitting maul and give up the hammer and wedges. It quieter and safer too.
Where in NY? I'm in Northern Westchester County.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I am guessing by the dinner your neighbors are still on speaking terms with you and sound like they might be reasonable.  Why don't you go over there and figure out a common ground that you both can live with.  You have no idea if it is the day, the time, the look of the piles, or the metal on metal sound that is bothering them.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 10, 2013)

It is pin drop quiet here in the evenings, so I stick out like a sore thumb...whack...whack...whack.
Everyone follows the rules. Did I mention the rule applies to weekends as well? No leaf blowers, etc. I just moved here a few months ago, trying not to start trouble. 

I'm going to try the fiskars axe first. Much cheaper.


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 10, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Build a splitter with a straight piped Detroit diesel 8v92. Run it at governed speed.
> 
> I guarantee after a few hours of running that they won't complain about a guy splitting wood with an ax!
> 
> I try not to be the a-hole waking everyone up making noise but if it's between 6AM and 11PM I'm making all the noise I want.


 
no... 24V71... with zoomies!  In my town the noise ordinance runs 7am-7pm... and even then.... you've got to be *really* obnoxious to get the PD's attention after 7pm....


----------



## The Beagler (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd move away from those kooks!  Head south!


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 10, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> It is pin drop quiet here in the evenings, so I stick out like a sore thumb...whack...whack...whack.
> Everyone follows the rules. Did I mention the rule applies to weekends as well? No leaf blowers, etc. I just moved here a few months ago, trying not to start trouble.
> 
> I'm going to try the fiskars axe first. Much cheaper.


 
I would move back out... my land has been in my family for over 150 years... and my home has been heated by wood for 138 of it's 148 year existence.  others have moved in... and left.... but we're still here... and the last thing I'm going to do is change what *I* do... on *MY* land... for someone who as just moved in...


----------



## Josh Hufford (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe you need to find something that your neighbor does on a regular basis, and find a reason that it annoys you, then go complain to them about it and see their reaction.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2013)

Josh Hufford said:


> Maybe you need to find something that your neighbor does on a regular basis, and find a reason that it annoys you, then go complain to them about it and see their reaction.


 
"There you go, _breathing_ again..."


----------



## nate379 (Apr 10, 2013)

Reminds me of my neighbors I used to have next door.  Saturday afternoon like 2PM and she comes over saying my nail gun was making too much noise.  I was in the middle of building a shed.

Wanted to tell her exactly where I could fire that nail gun, but instead said... "Oh I'm sorry, let me put it in quiet mode for you"... Turned my back to her and "You can remove yourself from my property now".

I try not to be an a-hole, but those people must have had super human hearing or something.  Couldn't even pass a fart sideways in my bedroom without them bitching about it.


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 10, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Reminds me of my neighbors I used to have next door. Saturday afternoon like 2PM and she comes over saying my nail gun was making too much noise. I was in the middle of building a shed.
> 
> Wanted to tell her exactly where I could fire that nail gun, but instead said... "Oh I'm sorry, let me put it in quiet mode for you"... Turned my back to her and "You can remove yourself from my property now".
> 
> I try not to be an a-hole, but those people must have had super human hearing or something. Couldn't even pass a fart sideways in my bedroom without them bitching about it.


 
 I would have become twice as loud...maybe 3 times....


----------



## steeltowninwv (Apr 10, 2013)

i dont think i could deal well with what you are going thru...im a likeable guy and would do anything for a neighbor...but if i wanna split wood late at night im gonna do it....and i sure wouldnt spend money on tools to make splitting quieter...im not sure there is a silent way to split wood...best of luck with ur neighbors


----------



## save$ (Apr 10, 2013)

Make a keyhole firepit, then invite the neighbors over and have them help with the fire.   Might change a few minds, maybe you will get invited to their firepit meal.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 10, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> I would have become twice as loud...maybe 3 times....


 


steeltowninwv said:


> i dont think i could deal well with what you are going thru...im a likeable guy and would do anything for a neighbor...but if i wanna split wood late at night im gonna do it....and i sure wouldnt spend money on tools to make splitting quieter...im not sure there is a silent way to split wood...best of luck with ur neighbors


 


save$ said:


> Make a keyhole firepit, then invite the neighbors over and have them help with the fire. Might change a few minds, maybe you will get invited to their firepit meal.


 
I think the point is being missed, here. The trouble is not simply complaining neighbors, but an ordinance that states he can't make noise doing yard work after 5pm. If the interpretation is that splitting wood is somehow "yard work," then he's dealing with the PD, not just the neighbors.

I argue that splitting firewood has nothing to do with yard work. How does the ordinance read? Can you post it here?


----------



## Wildo (Apr 10, 2013)

If you get them too riled they may ban wood burning


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2013)

You need the Cone of Silence
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cone_of_Silence


A couple inches of soft mulch might help absorb  a small amount of the thump.


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 10, 2013)

Never live anywhere you can't piss off the back porch


----------



## dyerkutn (Apr 11, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> I would move back out


We all have our reasons for living where we do--wouldn't want to judge without knowing the situation--but maybe on a cold night next winter (or when the elec. is out) invite them over for dinner/coffee whatever and they will see why you do it.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 11, 2013)

Admittedly it's touchy. I've had visits from the constable already for my lawnmower and during my remodel.  BUT, I've sunk my life's savings into the house and I ain't going anywhere anytime soon. Totally appreciate the sympathy as well.

BUT if I'm going to live in harmony, I've got to quiet myself down. 

Has anyone actually used the thermoplastic gear and can attest to whether its quieter?


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 11, 2013)

Noise ordinances . . . nosy neighbors . . . law enforcement.

No answers for you Lumbering . . . but I do want to say I am mighty glad to be where I am with the neighbors I have.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Has anyone actually used the thermoplastic gear and can attest to whether its quieter?


 
Based on the responses thus far, I suspect you're going to be our first test subject.  I've not seen anyone mention them prior to you, and I spend way too much time here.


----------



## westkywood (Apr 11, 2013)

Just curious. Have the neighbors actually come to you or is this the Housing Authority coming to you and saying "people are complaining?"
 I'm of the opinion that everyone that moves into a neighborhood that has rules are obligated to oblige by those rules. You know it when you move there. You have to respect your neighbors. If you want to do what you want to do when you want to do it, move to the country. Then you can tell your neighbors to go jump in a lake. I'm with you finding a quieter solution. Though, I don't know what that is...................................


----------



## westkywood (Apr 11, 2013)

Joful said:


> I think the point is being missed, here. The trouble is not simply complaining neighbors, but an ordinance that states he can't make noise doing yard work after 5pm. If the interpretation is that splitting wood is somehow "yard work," then he's dealing with the PD, not just the neighbors.
> 
> I argue that splitting firewood has nothing to do with yard work. How does the ordinance read? Can you post it here?


 
I think it's splitting hairs to try to define the difference (legally) between yard work and splitting wood. It's getting "in your face" and challenging. Like you said, It's not the action they dont want after 5:00 , its the noise coming from the yard.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr A said:


> I don't like having to make nice, I have to do it to in California(be nice) with no burn days, and just about anything else. My stacks could be considered a "junk" pile! Top down fires, burning seasoned wood eliminates smoke with a good wood burner.
> I could be ordered to get rid of my wood, someone could complain it is a junk pile! Forced to use public utilities! I threw out my electric heat pump furnace. I get a "sole source of heat waiver"


 My gosh you sound like some kind of criminal


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, people actually complained. And I'm clearly in violation. And I knew it when I moved in. And I bought an abandoned house for half price. And it is really quiet here...So overall, good deal.

Now I just have to figure out if $250 for gear is worth it. It sounds like I will be the test subject.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 11, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Now I just have to figure out if $250 for gear is worth it.


 
That kind of dough gets you most of the way into an electric splitter which to your neighbors will be nearly inaudible. There is plenty of exercise to be had using a power splitter, trust me.  You just crank up the output a bit.


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 11, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Noise ordinances . . . nosy neighbors . . . law enforcement.
> 
> No answers for you Lumbering . . . but I do want to say I am mighty glad to be where I am with the neighbors I have.


 
Fortunately for me... my extended family is quite large and has been in this town for over a century... we have a well earned "reputation" and have a long standing relationship with the town.... We are generally left alone, thankfully.

I generally try to be considerate.... I won't start a piece of equipment before 8am on a saturday... 9am on sunday... and am generally well worn out by 7pm...

I have been known to prove a point though...


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 12, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Splitting in the Suburbs
> 
> It seems my new after work exercise routine of splitting wood for an hour or so may be a bit loud and annoying for the neighbors. (don't ask, it's new york). Wanting to make nice I have stopped the steel on steel wedges, but even the mauls on wood are loud.
> 
> ...


 
That halder stuff looks nice. One neat thing I see is that its modular, so you can swap out heads to match what your doing.

Did you see the EH 3007. which is a Simplex maul with a wedge installed? Their wedges look like they have a twist. Might be a good splitter?






They also have a splitting *AXE*.  that has a different profile too'


----------



## gmule (Apr 12, 2013)

Is it possible for you to rent a storage locker and split wood off site and bring it home split?


----------



## HDRock (Apr 12, 2013)

I am glade I don't live where you do. And I don't have the _cry babies_ you do.

I make noise, the two neighbors that are kinda close make noise, and no one cries about it 

I recently had trouble with the authority's about a inoperative unlicensed vehicle ,that had been there for years,with no complaints anyway,   long story short, ended up having to go to court,I repaired it ,put plates on it, and it was dismissed.
Here is the Ordnance ,I just wanted to show the part in bold ,but read it all if U like
The red part, I never did ask the cop about washing it before I put plates on it 
Oh ya ,  check the blue part
Some of this stuff is never enforced, some of this stuff is ridicules
A vehicle looks the same with or without plates 

EXTERIOR PROPERTY AREAS
302.1 SANITATION - All exterior property and premises shall be maintained in a clean, safe
and sanitary condition. The occupant shall keep that part of the exterior property which such
occupant occupies or controls in a clean and sanitary condition.
_*302-8 MOTOR VEHICLES - Except as provided for in other regulations, no inoperative or*_
_*unlicensed motor vehicle shall be parked, kept or stored on any premises, and no vehicle shall*_
_*at any time be in a state of major disassembly, disrepair, or in the process of being stripped or*_
_*dismantled. Painting of vehicles is prohibited unless conducted inside an approved spray*_
_*booth*_
_*Exception: A vehicle of any type is permitted to undergo major overhaul, including*_
_*body work, provided that such work is performed inside a structure or similarly enclosed*_
_*area designed and approved for such purposes.*_
_*ZONING ORDINANCE*_
_*4.50 PARKING, STORAGE AND REPAIR OF VEHICLES - The following standards shall*_
_*apply to any storage or repair of vehicles within any zoning district:*_
_*1. All vehicles parking or being worked on in a front yard area shall be on an approved*_
_*driveway surface, licensed and operable. Approved driveway surfaces include asphalt or*_
_*concrete. Stone base or gravel is acceptable as a temporary surface for up to one (1) year.*_
_*2. Routine maintenance procedures (such as washing, changing oil, fluids, belts or spark*_
_*plugs) on a residential lot shall only be permitted on a licensed vehicle that is owned or leased*_
_*by the owner or tenant of the principal dwelling. Such maintenance procedures shall be*_
_*permitted for a maximum of four (4) consecutive hours and a maximum of five (5) days during*_
_*any single month. Procedures which require the vehicle to be immobile or inoperable in*_
_*excess of five (5) consecutive days shall be carried out within an enclosed buiiding or off the*_
_*premises.*_
_*3. inoperable vehicles and vehicle parts shall be stored inside an enclosed building.*_
_*Section 4.50.1: All vehicles parking or being worked on in a front yard area shall be on an*_
_*approved driveway surface, licensed and operable. Approved driveway surfaces include*_
_*asphalt or concrete. Stone base or gravel is acceptable as a temporary surface for up to one*_
_*(1) year.*_
_*Section 4'50.2: Routine maintenance procedures (such as washing, changing oil, fluids, belts*_
_*or spark plugs) on a residential lot shall only be permitted on a licensed vehicle that is owned*_
_*or leased by the owner or tenant of the principal dwelling. Such maintenance procedures shall*_
_*be permitted for a maximum of four (4) consecutive hours and a maximum of five (5) days*_
_*during any single month. Procedures which require the vehicle to be immobile or inoperable in*_
_*excess of five (5) consecutive days shall be carried out within an enclosed building or off the*_
_*premises.*_
_*Section 4.50.3: inoperable vehicles and vehicle parts shall be stored inside an enclosed*_
_*building.*_
_*Section 4.50.4:*_
_*parking of tow trucks is prohibited in any zoning district except on a lot where*_
_*the principal use involves approved automotive service or repair.*_
Section 4.S0.S:
parking of commercial vehicles over one (1) ton within a public street right-of-
way is prohibited.
Section 4.50.6: Parking of commercial vehicles over one (1) ton anywhere in a residential
district is prohibited; except parking and storage of larger vehicles for farming or lumbering.
operations is permitted in residential districts if the Building Department determines the vehicle
is used exclusively for uses or activities permitted in the district.
4.58 RECREATIONAL VEHIGLE PARKING AND STORAGE
The outdoor parking of Class A, Class C, and non-motorized recreational vehicles,
snowmobiles and boats for periods exceeding forty-eight (48) hours is prohibited in the front
yard except within approved recreational vehicle storage yards. When Class A, Class C, and
hon-motorized recreational vehicles are stored, the vehicles must be stored only within the
confines the rear yard or side yard when behind the front building line of the principal
building; and shall further comply with the side and rear yard setback applicable to accessory
buildings, set forth in Section 4.2. ALL recreation vehicles parked or stored shall not be
connected to sanitary facilities and shall not be occupied'
Definitions of recreational vehicles (RV): Various types of "Recreational Vehicles"
include:
A. Travel Trailer: A portable vehicle on a chassis, which is designed to be used as a
temporary dwelling during travel, recreational, and vacation uses, and which may be
identified as a "travel trailer" or a "fifth wheel" by the manufacturer. Travel trailers
generally include self-contained sanitary, water, and electrical facilities.
On an industry-wide bases, this type of recreational vehicle is classified as a non motorized recreational
vehicle.
B. Pickup camper: A structure designed to be mounted on a pickup or truck chassis with
sufficient equipment to render it suitable for use as a temporary dwelling during the
process of travel, recreational, and vacation uses. On an industry-wide basis, this type
of recreational vehicle is classified as a non-motorized recreational vehicle.
C. Motor home: A recreational vehicle intended for temporary human habitation,
sleeping, and/or eating, mounted upon a chassis with wheels and capable of being
moved from place to place under its own power. Motor homes generally contain
sanitary, water, and electrical facilities. On an industry-wide basis, this type of
recreational vehicle is classified as either a Class A or Class B recreational vehicle. A
Class A or bus type recreational vehicle has the luggage compartment below the living
quarter. A Class B recreational vehicle is a van without a bed over the cab. A Class C
recreational vehicle is a van with the bed over the cab and is much larger than a
passenger van due to the bed over the cab.
D. Van/camper: A recreational vehicle intended for temporary human habitation,
sleeping and/or eating. This class of recreational vehicles includes conversion vans and
camper vans which may contain refrigerator as well as water and electrical facilities.
This class closely resembles passenger vans, but some models may be taller to allow
for extra head room. On an industry-wide basis, this type of recreational vehicle is
classified as a Class B recreational vehicle.
E. Folding tent trailer: A folding structure mounted on wheels and designed for travel
and vacation use.
F. Boats and boat trailers: Boats, floats, rafts, canoes, plus the normal equipment to
transport them on the highway.
G. Other recreational equipment: Snowmobiles, jet skis, all terrain or special terrain
vehicles, utility trailers, plus the normal equipment used to transport them on the
highway.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Apr 12, 2013)

Josh Hufford said:


> I'm big on being kind to your neighbors, and I expect the same in return and don't tolerate anything less. However, as long as your doing it at a reasonable time, and your not bothering someone with unusual circumstances such as a day sleeper, I would have to kindly say, get over it. That is just ridiculous. I could never live in New York or any other place that tries to micro manage every thing.


 
That's my feeling too. Very important to be good to the neighbors, but splitting with a maul between 8 a.m. and 8 p.m. seems very reasonable. I'd rather listen to that than a lawn mower or leaf blower. I'm on a 1/4 acre, surrounded by 1/4 acre lots, and get no complaints.


----------



## Wood Duck (Apr 12, 2013)

I would keep splitting by hand - it is healthy and inexpensive, and an american tradition. I do think a FIskars would be a lot less loud and irritating than the sound of a sledge on a wedge. I think any tool that splits the wood directly, rather than requiring a wedge, would be a big improvement in the noise department.


----------



## katwillny (Apr 12, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Where are you splitting, on the 3rd floor of an apartment complex/condo ? LOL  Garbage truck to noisy for me, stop garbage collection!


Dave I work in an area of NY where the residents are so picky that we have very poor cell signal because they dont want the towers visible from their house. The two towers that they are building are disguised as spruce trees. ridiculous.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 12, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Dave I work in an area of NY where the residents are so picky that we have very poor cell signal because they dont want the towers visible from their house. The two towers that they are building are disguised as spruce trees. ridiculous.


 

 Spruce tree tower ?
Should be Palm trees.  LOL


----------



## katwillny (Apr 12, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Should be Palm trees. LOL


Not in Scardsdale you dont. LOL. They are ritzzzzyyyy


----------



## Kyle LI (Apr 12, 2013)

Man you must be on Long Island for that to happen. I use the X27 and it is quite. I Have not found to much that I can not split with it yet.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, Long Island.

How'd you guess?

I just relocated here for work. A lot more intense up here than I'm used to.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 12, 2013)

Found the Halder Sledgehammer on Amazon Germany for $100.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 12, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Found the Halder Sledgehammer on Amazon Germany for $100.


 
Not a bad price at all.

So your considering the sledge and wedge? Did you look at the mauls I posted earlier? Might be a better option, because you have a maul and a sledge side for wacking a wedge when needed.. I prefer a maul to the wedge. I only used the wedge when absolutely necessary.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 12, 2013)

I picked up a cheap 8 lb Home Depot maul, and will likely get the Fiskars splitting axe everyone is going on about.

But I am thinking about the Halder Maul vs the Halder Sledge.

I just had a whole oak tree dropped off in a dump truck and the rounds are massive. I think I'll need the wedges.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 12, 2013)

oh, and hdrock wins on the ordinances. All I have to do is hire a landscaper to do all my yard work during the weekday hours of 9 to 5.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 13, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I picked up a cheap 8 lb Home Depot maul, and will likely get the Fiskars splitting axe everyone is going on about.
> 
> But I am thinking about the Halder Maul vs the Halder Sledge.
> 
> I just had a whole oak tree dropped off in a dump truck and the rounds are massive. I think I'll need the wedges.


 
One good thing about the Halder stuff is it looks like if the maul doesnt work, you can swap the blade for another smooth face and have a double ended sledge. Wedges are nice for the big stuff though. I have a Estwing wedge and I like it for what it is.


----------



## Kyle LI (Apr 13, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> Yeah, Long Island.
> 
> How'd you guess?
> 
> I just relocated here for work. A lot more intense up here than I'm used to.


 

Cause I am from there in Suffolk and that sounds about normal for some areas.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kyle LI said:


> Cause I am from there in Suffolk and that sounds about normal for some areas.


 
I can't even begin to imagine what it's like to live in such a restrictive place.


----------



## rideau (Apr 13, 2013)

billb3 said:


> You need the Cone of Silence
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cone_of_Silence
> 
> 
> A couple inches of soft mulch might help absorb a small amount of the thump.


But make the wood harder to split.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 13, 2013)

rideau said:


> But make the wood harder to split.


True, but he seems to be up for some challenges .....


----------



## rideau (Apr 13, 2013)

Likely the act of splitting wood already has your neighbors sensitive.  I doubt quieting it down a bit will help much.

I'd actually go to town court about this if necessary.  We have those ordinances in the town where the family home is in NY.  But the ordinances deal with nosie, and are in place because of landscaping businesses, primarily.  You cannot operate a leaf blower or lawn mower etc before 7 AM, which is reasonable.  There is absolutely no regulation dealing with a private homeowner using hand tools, or snowblowers even.

If you are doing work for yourself on your property and using hand tools, it is reasonable for you to occcasionally be working in your yard evenings, even making a bit of noise with hand tools, until about 7 PM.  After that, it's best to restrict yard activities to quiet ones...raking, cleaning, hand gardening, etc.   On the other hand, I could see every single night, especially from a new neighbor, of whack, whack, whack getting old soon.   People are usually pretty resistant to change. 

The object of such rules is always to prevent offensive noise at unreasonable time.  For instance, loud music outside is not allowed after 10 PM.  Dogs cannot be permitted to bark continuously for over ten minutes.  These are not unreasonable in towns where homes are side to side and back to back on 1/10 to 1/4 acre lots.  Everythin g you do that is noisy impacts others. 

If you are splitting wood at night after work and after dinner, you may be disturbing people who are trying to get their kids to do homework or go to bed.  There are kids who will be distracted by such activities as a neighbor splitting wood.   Or you may be disturbing folks who are just tired and have been listening to noise all day and want some peace and quiet. 

If you are splitting after dinner, and for some reason MUST do some splitting after dinner,  try splitting as soon as you get home, and eating later.  Or, better yet, split on the weekend and stack during the week.  Stacking needs to be done, is good exercise, and is quiet.  Furthermore, any neighbor looking out and seeing you clean up in the evening will likely be pleased, as opposed to irritated.  If not many people heat with wood near you, the sudden appearance of large amounts of wood dropped off in the front or side yard of a new neighbor may have folks worried about what your yard is going to like all the time, and its impact on their property value.  Make it clear that the actual wood processing is primarily for a few months, and as the wood is processed it will be stacked in neat, attractive stacks, placed as considerately as you can place them. 

In a suburban area, having logs dropped off and processing them in a front yard is almost akin to running a business, in its impact on neighbors, compared to the impact of most people's activities. 

Basically, try to put yourself in your neighbor's shoes, and then deal with him/her the way you'd want them to deal with you. 

Maybe invite them over to watch a basketball or baseball game on the TV with you, over a buffet meal.  If it's chilly, have a nice little fire going.  Try talking tree species between innings.  Explain about the need for dry wood in order to burn cleanly and not pollute the air in the neighborhood, hence your anxiety to get your wood split and stacked before summer, so it has time to dry properly.  Make them want you to get it done quickly. 

You really should be able to get the wood split weekends if necessary.  Surely there is no ordinance against homeowner yard work Saturdays and Sunday afternoons? 

I'd be thinking more along these lines, than trying to find a tool that makes splitting a little quieter.

I bet its the entire activity that is disturbing (as in concerning) people, not just the noise. 

{It would not bother me to have a neighbor splitting wood, but i grew up with my Dad working every minute he was home, at one thing or another.  On the other hand, I wouldn't be terribly happy about truckloads of wood regularly being dropped off next door if I lived on a suburban lot...unless I knew it would only happen a few times a year. }


----------



## Scols (Apr 13, 2013)

If your commute allows it move out to the north or south forks. Things are quite a bit more rural out here.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 13, 2013)

> I'd be thinking more along these lines, than trying to find a tool that makes splitting a little quieter.
> 
> I bet its the entire activity that is disturbing (as in concerning) people, not just the noise.
> 
> {It would not bother me to have a neighbor splitting wood, but i grew up with my Dad working every minute he was home, at one thing or another. On the other hand, I wouldn't be terribly happy about truckloads of wood regularly being dropped off next door if I lived on a suburban lot...unless I knew it would only happen a few times a year. }


 
This is the impression I get too, they see loads of wood dropped off and think they have a redneck in the neighborhood (no offense to rednecks). I understand these restrictions and to be honest if I chose to live in a neighborhood with those type of restrictions Id probably buy my wood c/s and Id stack it right away on neat out of the way racks.
Sounds like you got a great deal on the house, if it was me Id probably live there a year or two and sell and buy a more rural property, I like my space and a little land, although it requires more work for upkeep, its worth it to me.


----------



## bluedogz (Apr 13, 2013)

rideau said:


> If you are splitting after dinner, and for some reason MUST do some splitting after dinner, try splitting as soon as you get home, and eating later. Or, better yet, split on the weekend and stack during the week. Stacking needs to be done, is good exercise, and is quiet. Furthermore, any neighbor looking out and seeing you clean up in the evening will likely be pleased, as opposed to irritated. If not many people heat with wood near you, the sudden appearance of large amounts of wood dropped off in the front or side yard of a new neighbor may have folks worried about what your yard is going to like all the time, and its impact on their property value. Make it clear that the actual wood processing is primarily for a few months, and as the wood is processed it will be stacked in neat, attractive stacks, placed as considerately as you can place them.


 
+1 on this.

I grew up on western Long Island, and some of the shenanigans the town boards came up with were amazing.  My dad bought a house with a beat-up 6' stockade fence across the back property line, and the day after closing he received a couriered letter warning him he was in violation and the fence would have to be repaired.  Within a week he had the fence replaced with exactly the SAME fencing, upon which he received another letter warning him that the new fence had not been approved by the town architectural board and that he was in further violation.

He moved out within a year.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 13, 2013)

If my (suburban/urban) neighbor was using a sledge and wedge every day if for even an hour it would probably start to bother me. That loud clank goes through windows and walls and is able to be heard for a good distance. Splitting with a maul with the occasional wedge to quarter the large ones, not a problem.  And I split my wood so I would consider myself more tolerant then most.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 14, 2013)

You hit the nail on the head. (quietly, I hope)

New guy, driving a 20 year old subaru buys abandoned, falling apart house and does remodel himself (slowly) AND dumps piles of wood in the yard, in a place where everyone hires a landscaper and drives a mercedes.

I completely understand their perspective. Everyone here has otherwise been welcoming, but mostly keeps to themselves. (I hear that's a new york thing.)

I really am trying to respect them and the rules, and the original point of the thread was to learn if anyone had any experience with the Simplex plastic tools before I blew any more money on them.

During the warmer months when the windows are open, I'm just going to have to confine my splitting to the weekends.  But even then, the quieter tools is a show of good faith on my part that I'm trying.

I think they like that I'm trying to clean this place up, but I guess adding piles of un-split wood seems like it's going in the opposite direction.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 14, 2013)

What ever U end up doing,  a maul is going to be much quieter than banging on a wedge with a sledge


----------



## Ashful (Apr 14, 2013)

HDRock said:


> What ever U end up doing,  a maul is going to be much quieter than banging on a wedge with a sledge



Ditto.  The plastic sledge/wedge will be more quiet than steel, but surely louder than a maul.

I recall when I first tried splitting with a maul.  Dad used sledge and wedge, so that's how I grew up splitting.  When I first tried the maul, I felt like i couldn't split anything large, or less than perfectly straight.  But after a few weekends with it, I found myself having to switch back to wedges much less frequently.  Now, 1.5 years later, I almost never get out the sledge and wedges.  The maul is more productive, maybe 4x faster on nice clean stuff, and I can still tackle real big rounds with it.  

Rounds smaller than 10" just get quartered, and anything bigger gets whittled in from the edges until its small enough to quarter.  I also rent a gas powered splitter once or twice per year, and can rip thru as much as 5 cords in one day, esp with someone helping to pass me rounds and/or stack.  So, anything too difficult to split with a maul goes into the, "for when I rent the splitter" pile.


----------



## Scols (Apr 14, 2013)

You should park a rusty truck on the front lawn,get some chickens, and chain up a mangey looking dog in the driveway. Then paint your house the brightest and most obnoxious colors you can. Oh and dont forget to leave your shades open at night so they can see you walking around in your skivies.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 14, 2013)

Some of you guys must have superpowered hearing to be able to hear a wedge and sledge on a neighbours property. I know I can't from the days I lived in town. Maybe its because Im focused on my own life and not going out of my way to hear it?


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 14, 2013)

Scols said:


> You should park a rusty truck on the front lawn,get some chickens, and chain up a mangey looking dog in the driveway. Then paint your house the brightest and most obnoxious colors you can. Oh and dont forget to leave your shades open at night so they can see you walking around in your skivies.


 
Don't forget the Pink Flamingos or the Shiny chrome Globes on cement pedestals


----------



## Scols (Apr 14, 2013)

I know their not PC anymore,but how about a lawn jockey or 2 !


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I completely understand their perspective. Everyone here has otherwise been welcoming, but mostly keeps to themselves. (I hear that's a new york thing.)​


 
Come upstate a bit.  Things change _fast_ once you get north of Westchester.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 15, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Some of you guys must have superpowered hearing to be able to hear a wedge and sledge on a neighbours property. I know I can't from the days I lived in town. Maybe its because Im focused on my own life and not going out of my way to hear it?​


 
Bigger lots/more space maybe?   From the center of my property there are no less then 20 neighbors/properties within 100'


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 15, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Bigger lots/more space maybe? From the center of my property there are no less then 20 neighbors/properties within 100'


Jammed in like sardines!

Still though, I don't think I could hear a person with a sledgehammer, and even if I could, I doubt it would bother me. Anyways, from MY perspective, even if it did, it's really _none_ of my business what my neighbour is doing, short of burying nuclear waste


----------



## rideau (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a different persepective.   I think it is my neighbor can make it my business what he is doing.   I'm on 24 acres on a lake.  My nearest neighbor has (illegally) built housing for 36 (she's a very litigious lawyer, husband techie), rents (illegally) on a daily/weekend/weekly etc basis), advertises for wedding receptions etc.  We are subjected to fireworks, parties with outdoor music, partying on the lake with music and multiple loud boats, lots of boisterous noise, on a very regular basis.  Way more noise than one family makes.  We are zoned one home on a property.  To say nothing of their illegal parties with hired bands and a cover charge for guests to cover the cost of the bands.  Believe me, it is irritatiing as all get out.  I have to keep my windows closed at night.  So, I miss the evening breezes and the  calls of the loons.  Forget the owls...they have left, thanks to my neighbors.  Many of the birds have left.  There is seldom any quiet time.  Nuclear waste?  No.  Destruction of lifestyle?  Habitat?  Yes. 

One buys into/lives in a neighborhood, be it rural, suburban, or urban, expecting the rules of neighborhood(ordinances, building code, permitted activities) to be at least grossly obeyed.  No one wants to spend his/her time causing trouble, and most people understand and are tolerant of the occasional deviation from the norm.  However, constant bombardment by noise and/or activity that is other than that expected and permitted is seldom tolerated well by those affected by it. 

It takes a bit of arrogance to assume that one has a right to follow a lifestyle that makes it impossible for all the rest of one's neighbors to follow the lifestyle of their choice.  People are generally quite tolerant until activities become so egregious that they prevent one doing just that.  A  certain amount of consideration and respect for others generally leads to troublefree living for all, at least re neighbor relations, be the neighbors 30 feet or 3000 feet away.   If one is involved in an unusual activity that has an impact on others, some discussion and consideration while it is occurring usually soothes nerves, as long as there is a reasonable explanation and the expectation that the activity will be restricted in time.  And, if the activity is beyond one's control, people generally unerstand that, if it is explained, and are better able to be tolerant. 

I don't think a reasonable response to someone being upset with my activities would be to be deliberately insulting and provokative.  I realize a lot of the comments are made in jest, as a sign of support of one's right to do as one likes on one's property, and know the value of venting irritation and frustration by comedy and fantasizing about such steps.   It's all very well to play around and have fun;  the OP has a seriouos problem on his hands and has asked for help.  Were I he, I would say: better, give me some suggestions for how I can mitigate the severity of the problem, short of leaving my home. 

If you want to have fun suggesting the best possible ways to provoke a neighbor, difficult or delightful, I highly suggest starting  a new post to that effect.  Then everyone can be creative, comedic and  vent some frustration.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rideau, how have the regulations in your case helped you? They haven't have they? Have you sought legal remedies?

Your case is orders of magnitude different than the OPs. Would I be concerned if my neighbour had unlicensed tenements on their property, that housed 36!!? Absolutely. If they had an unlicensed basement apartment, not so much. It's all relative and comes down to what's "reasonable" as you mentioned.

A sledge on a wedge splitting wood for personal use is hardly "Destruction of lifestyle? Habitat?" and would be considered "reasonable" noise by just about everybody.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 15, 2013)

I will say that I felt pretty bad about using a sledge and wedge in my suburban neighborhood. That clink can cut right to center of your brain. Now that I have upgraded to the Fiskars tools and put away the sledge and wedge I feel I can work just about any time of any day with bothering the neighbors. Before you spend hundreds on the fancy stuff, spend less than $50 on an X27 and see how the neighbors feel about it. You will also get much more work done in less time.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought a Fiskar's x27 ($54) last night. Excited to try it out this week, if I get home early enough.


----------



## rideau (Apr 15, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Rideau, how have the regulations in your case helped you? They haven't have they? Have you sought legal remedies?
> 
> Your case is orders of magnitude different than the OPs. Would I be concerned if my neighbour had unlicensed tenements on their property, that housed 36!!? Absolutely. If they had an unlicensed basement apartment, not so much. It's all relative and comes down to what's "reasonable" as you mentioned.
> 
> A sledge on a wedge splitting wood for personal use is hardly "Destruction of lifestyle? Habitat?" and would be considered "reasonable" noise by just about everybody.


 
Yes, there is a big difference in magnitude of the problem, but there is also a big difference in distance to nearest neighbor.  If the OP's activity is a constant irritation to his neighbors, and questionably OK by ordinance, then he has to deal with the problem, not aggrievate it.  And that is what he was asking for help doing.  Which was my point.


----------



## Augie (Apr 15, 2013)

Why not use your current wedges and a Dead Blow....


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, that's the cheapest dead-blow/polyurethane sledge I've seem. $28 on Amazon as well. Even the Stanley dead blow was $120.

I just might give that a try. Do you own one? Is it durable?


----------



## Ashful (Apr 15, 2013)

I own a few dead blow hammers, though admittedly none that large.  I can't see how you would use one to drive steel wedges, particularly without damaging the dead-blow.


----------



## Augie (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a couple of Harbor Freight Cheapies that have worked great. Biggest I have is 4lb. for $28 you really cant go wrong


----------



## Ashful (Apr 15, 2013)

From your neighbor's perspective:

Plastic wedge or deadblow on a steel wedge: several whacks or "thumps" per split.

Maul or X27: one "swish" per split.


----------



## lumbering on (Apr 15, 2013)

Right. I was worried the dead blow hammer's casing would be damaged, which is why I was looking at Simplex.

But I still have the massive trunk rounds to split and may need wedges, and even if I do it on a weekend, I'd like to quiet it down.

The cost difference between a dump truck of wood for $150 or just one cord of split wood for $200 is too much to not split myself.


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 15, 2013)

brian89gp said:


> Bigger lots/more space maybe? From the center of my property there are no less then 20 neighbors/properties within 100'


 
If I stood in the center of my property and went 100' in any direction.... I'd still be in my yard :D


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> If I stood in the center of my property and went 100' in any direction.... I'd still be in my yard :D


 
Hmmm . . . I would be in my yard if I went south or north (or might end up in my neighbor's backyard, but he's cool with that as I often pop over there and go up on his back porch to visit) . . . and would be on his property in the east (but he never uses that land) . . . but if I go west I would be in middle of the road . . . fortunately there isn't a lot of traffic.


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 15, 2013)

mine is kind of an odd L shape... 2.06 acres.... 305' on one side, 200 or so on the other... with a 40k cutout for my brother's property... and a couple other very small lots...

... and my house/shed/barn is over 100' long.... and if you open all the doors.... you can sit on my couch.... and look straight out into the main floor of the barn


----------



## Ashful (Apr 15, 2013)

Bret Chase said:


> If I stood in the center of my property and went 100' in any direction.... I'd still be in my yard :D



I'd still be near the center of my property, but nothing could be of less interest to the OP.  ;-p


----------



## Bret Chase (Apr 15, 2013)

Joful said:


> I'd still be near the center of my property. ;-p


 
LOL :D


----------



## HDRock (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know if you would like to go with an electric splitter or not but, something you may not be aware of is , with the 5 and 7 ton elect. splitters, the motor does not run continuously, it  only runs when U are splitting a piece and cycling it , and even then doesn't make much noise.

My situation is different ,but I could split around the clock and not bother any one, and I have been out using it until 1 in the morn and never bothered my closest neighbor across the street, I know because I ask them.


----------



## Shane N (Apr 15, 2013)

lumbering on said:


> I bought a Fiskar's x27 ($54) last night. Excited to try it out this week, if I get home early enough.


 

The first few sessions you use it, you might find it takes 10 blows to get a split. After a while, you'll start to get more familiar with how to use the tool and it'll only take a swing or two to get a split, all while using less exertion on your part.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 16, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Hmmm . . . I would be in my yard if I went south or north (or might end up in my neighbor's backyard, but he's cool with that as I often pop over there


 
The first time I read this, I read poop instead of pop!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2013)

Shane N said:


> The first few sessions you use it, you might find it takes 10 blows to get a split. After a while, you'll start to get more familiar with how to use the tool and it'll only take a swing or two to get a split, all while using less exertion on your part.


 
Ditto that.  I think I mentioned it in an earlier post... it will take time to develop technique.  It's all about head speed, particularly with a maul as light as the x27.  Unfortunately, for any beginner, there's an inverse relationship between head speed and accuracy.  However, the OP has been splitting a while with a sledge, so he'll be a quick study.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 16, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> The first time I read this, I read poop instead of pop!


 

He's pretty cool . . . if I asked to poop there he would probably let me . . . at least in his bathroom . . . maybe not on his back yard.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> He's pretty cool . . . if I asked to poop there he would probably let me . . . at least in his bathroom . . . maybe not on his back yard.


 
I think we can safely say that this is one case where, "pics or it didn't happen," does not apply.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 16, 2013)

If my neighbors bi*ched about that, I would simply get an electric splitter and a banana hammock. Put on the banana hammock, fire up the new ele. splitter, and split wood where EVERYONE can see you. Make sure you bend over ALOT!   One of those beer helmets would also be a good item to wear. I bet they wouldn't be complaining about the noise anymore!  No way would I buy $250 worth of hand tools to appease the neighbors.


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> I would simply get an electric splitter and a banana hammock.
> One of those beer helmets would also be a good item to wear.


 
This mental image will torment me for quite some time.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2013)

Jags said:


> This mental image will torment me for quite some time.


 
Does yours also have the face of Randy Quaid? "Sh*tter's full!"


----------



## Jags (Apr 16, 2013)

It does now.


----------

